# France church attack: Priest killed near Rouen by IS



## Rapid (Jul 26, 2016)

Just another day in Europe... :blkeye:

France church attack: Priest killed in hostage-taking near Rouen - BBC News

A priest has been killed in an attack by two armed men at his church in a suburb of Rouen in northern France.

The attackers entered the church in Saint-Etienne-du-Rouvray during Mass, taking the priest, Fr Jacques Hamel, 84, and four other people hostage.

President Francois Hollande said the men claimed to be from so-called Islamic State (IS).

Speaking in Saint-Etienne-du-Rouvray, he said the attackers had committed a "cowardly assassination" and France would fight IS "by all means".

The IS-linked Amaq news agency said "two soldiers of the Islamic State" had carried out the attack.


----------



## asewland (Jul 26, 2016)

Jesus fucking Christ. It's a sad day when these attacks start becoming the norm....

I honestly don't know how much more the French people can take of this


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 26, 2016)

So it takes two brave, highly trained IS cowards to kill an 84 y/o Priest. Another two who should experience the death of a thousand cuts. That, or being kicked, and bitten to death by highly trained rats.


----------



## AWP (Jul 26, 2016)

A chickenshit but intelligent move for a terrorist. It reminds people they aren't safe anywhere and has the bonus of striking an infidel priest. All sorts of win for these clowns.

I hate that this forum is so busy.

Blue Skies.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 26, 2016)

How many that have CCW, carry going to services?

There is some wiggle room in the way the CCW is addressed while at a religious service. here in Va. I carry.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 26, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> How many that have CCW, carry going to services?



Cannot speak for overseas, but here in Minnesota I do.  And I sit in the balcony...every service.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 26, 2016)

Catholic Churches in TX are anti-2A, no guns allowed, they also post another sign over the no carry sign that says "Blessed are the Peacemakers, blah,blah,blah; which makes this killing ironic in some ways.


----------



## Trev (Jul 26, 2016)

This is bullshit. The Nazis weren't defeated by #Not all Nazis. Why haven't governments in the west started taking this shit seriously? It honestly seems like we have given up. This has become a daily occurrence and we make excuses for them and let them into our countries with open arms.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 26, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Catholic Churches in TX are anti-2A, no guns allowed, they also post another sign over the no carry sign that says "Blessed are the Peacemakers, blah,blah,blah; which makes this killing ironic in some ways.



It does.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Trev said:


> This is bullshit. The Nazis weren't defeated by #Not all Nazis. Why haven't governments in the west started taking this shit seriously? It honestly seems like we have given up. This has become a daily occurrence and we make excuses for them and let them into our countries with open arms.



Failed leadership, and refusing to see any of this as a threat to American, or any other, lives. The LEO's get it, but inside the beltway it PC, and fantasy land.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 26, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Catholic Churches in TX are anti-2A, no guns allowed, they also post another sign over the no carry sign that says "Blessed are the Peacemakers, blah,blah,blah; which makes this killing ironic in some ways.



What is the consequence in Texas for carrying in church and being caught?

In Minnesota, you are asked to leave the premises and if you refuse, it is a $25 fine and a petty misdemeanor.


----------



## AWP (Jul 26, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What is the consequence in Texas for carrying in church and being caught?
> 
> In Minnesota, you are asked to leave the premises and if you refuse, it is a $25 fine and a petty misdemeanor.



Tell them only God can judge you.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 27, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Tell them only God can judge you.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 27, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> How many that have CCW, carry going to services?
> 
> There is some wiggle room in the way the CCW is addressed while at a religious service. here in Va. I carry.



I'm always armed in church. Then again, I'm always armed. It works out well.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 27, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Catholic Churches in TX are anti-2A, no guns allowed, they also post another sign over the no carry sign that says "Blessed are the Peacemakers, blah,blah,blah; which makes this killing ironic in some ways.



So the church that has its own military and police force posts 30.06 signs outside its churches?  Wow. They don't do that here.


----------



## Etype (Jul 27, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Catholic Churches in TX are anti-2A, no guns allowed, they also post another sign over the no carry sign that says "Blessed are the Peacemakers, blah,blah,blah; which makes this killing ironic in some ways.





Ooh-Rah said:


> What is the consequence in Texas for carrying in church and being caught?
> 
> In Minnesota, you are asked to leave the premises and if you refuse, it is a $25 fine and a petty misdemeanor.


Concealed means nobody knows it's there...


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 27, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What is the consequence in Texas for carrying in church and being caught?
> 
> In Minnesota, you are asked to leave the premises and if you refuse, it is a $25 fine and a petty misdemeanor.



I believe it was change to a misdemeanor here last january (@Diamondback 2/2  ?)



policemedic said:


> So the church that has its own military and police force posts 30.06 signs outside its churches?  Wow. They don't do that here.


 30.06 and 30.07, yes the irony of it.



Etype said:


> Concealed means nobody knows it's there...


True, but until the 9 year old is older I will just avoid off-base churches.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 27, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> I believe it was change to a misdemeanor here last january (@Diamondback 2/2  ?)
> 
> 30.06 and 30.07, yes the irony of it.
> 
> ...



There is no law that prohibit carrying in a church, unless they post a sign, and even then,  it's ticket. I agree with @Etype if it's properly concealed, nobody is any the wiser.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 27, 2016)

One of the loop holes in Va Law, is regarding collection, processing(counting), and safeguarding of funds.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 27, 2016)

>be European
>get raped
>go to work
>get stabbed
>celebrate your national holiday
>get run over by a truck
>go to concert
>get shot
>ride train
>get axed
>go to funeral in a coffin
>priest has been beheaded


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Rapid said:


> >be European
> >get raped
> >go to work
> >get stabbed
> ...



Jeez, just when I'm looking to moving back to The Farm, Ashford/Dover region.


----------



## AWP (Jul 28, 2016)

This is an interesting move. I wish we'd do more of this.

French media to stop publishing photos and names of terrorists



> Several French news organisations have said they will no longer publish photographs of people responsible for terrorist killings, to avoid bestowing “posthumous glorification”.


----------



## Etype (Jul 30, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> This is an interesting move. I wish we'd do more of this.
> 
> French media to stop publishing photos and names of terrorists


Or better yet, we (the western world) could launch a retaliatory campaign like the Brits did when Nazis bombed British cities.

For every terror attack linked to IS, Raqqa gets one MOAB. The AA threat may be too high for a C-130, but I'll leave the details to the experts.


----------

